

Get the new YouTube - factorialboy
http://www.omgchrome.com/how-to-new-youtube/

======
factorialboy
TL;DR

Steps to activate the new YouTube UI:

1\. Load youtube.com in Chrome

2\. Run the following in the JavaScript console:

    
    
        document.cookie="VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE=jZNC3DCddAk;"
    

3\. Reload

------
factorialboy
It's so Google'ish .. I love it!

They should make it the default asap.

